# Mason Bee Nesters For Sale



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

For sale: Mason Bee nesting tubes in a can, liners, nesting blocks, bumble bee home with observation window. Email: [email protected]


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Are you selling cocoons this year? If so whats the schedule and details?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sold Out*

Sorry, all my cocoons were sold out before end of '07. Lots of interest in masons nowadays.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> Are you selling cocoons this year?


So what is inside the cocoons????? And yes I want to see a picture!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

A pupating orchard mason bee of course! Here's a picture of cocoons. I haven't seen one of a pupae.
They might usually come in the cardboard tube where they where developed. The tubes
can be left by your nesting block for the bees to emerge from.

http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/Binderboards/bbimages/cocoons12close.jpg


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

